# Micro Carriage Stop



## jocat54 (Nov 24, 2016)

I made a new carriage stop to replace my old aluminum one with round bar on it.
Didn't have any steel in the size I needed but did have a chunk of 2 1/2" round , so cut a piece off it and started making chips. 
I made the spindle 7/16x20 so I could mark the thimble at 50 index marks for .001 movement. Used a 10-24 set screw ground down to fit the 1/8" groove in the spindle. Grinding the set screw was a real pain, couldn't figure out how to hold it. Cut a piece of hex wrench and super glued the set screw to it and chucked it a drill and manually ground it with the grinder---kind of a hack, but it worked out.
Still need to figure out how to stamp the numbers on the spindle and make a clamp plate.Then clean it up.


----------



## tweinke (Nov 25, 2016)

Looks good! Any project that turns out and works as you want is a success. In my opinion a part made with materials at hand is very satisfying.


----------

